# Relentless V3 manifolds



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Just getting in before Adam. The Relentless V3 manifolds will be shipping next week at £290 looks like a great price


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Good news fo you guys.. I know mines not the relentless one, but you'll love it all the same.. alot less laggy on the the turbo..

big thumbs up from me...

Get them fitted ASAP, i wanna know how you get on !!! (know mine was pig)


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Glad you like yours Tony, I'm still in too minds about the Relentless V3, I want one but I know what a hastle it will be to fit so I don't know if I should save up and do the rods & pistons at the same time as the head has to come off anyway. Its knowing when to stop or you end up like Smithy and going 2ltr before you can say Amex that will do nicely sir


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Diveratt said:


> Glad you like yours Tony, I'm still in too minds about the Relentless V3, I want one but I know what a hastle it will be to fit so I don't know if I should save up and do the rods & pistons at the same time as the head has to come off anyway. Its knowing when to stop or you end up like Smithy and going 2ltr before you can say Amex that will do nicely sir


Once you start modding there is no end !! i need to take a step back its getting out of control :lol:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Pretty certain I shall be getting one, might get round to fitting it around mid sept.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Ooh! Ooh! £290? Very good price. Which reminds me; must have a look at the TSR work of art tomorrow.

Is it head off, or just cam/rocker cover? Hmm... just checked; head. Damn. :?


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

There are some that have managed it with out taking the head off but it's not easy


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

All depends on the bolts.. well it d on mine.. it would have been fine if they'd have come off.. but they rounded which meant e had to do it via the gearbox out.. rather than the head.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> Pretty certain I shall be getting one, might get round to fitting it around mid sept.


Are you going for rods too ? perfect time if the head is coming off i think you would be
running a risk other wise,,, it will release more power and if you go for mapping
they could tame the torque down ... unless your lucky and got rods like tonys :lol:

if you did reduce the torque down to save rods surely this is missing the point
of fitting the manifold to get the most out of it ?

personally go for rods dont run the risk and then you could spank that k04 to death :wink: 
and have peace of mind


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

I have to agree with Smithy on this one. Going for the stage 2+ element and not having the insurance of rod is a bit of a short cut. I know a lot of people will say you can map for lower torque figures but for me that would always be at the back of my mind.

There is quite a good rods package on the Relentless FB site so it seems foolish not to.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah, rods, clutch, manifold and probably a few other bits and pieces whilst I'm at it. Big job cracking out I think.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> Yeah, rods, clutch, manifold and probably a few other bits and pieces whilst I'm at it. Big job cracking out I think.


Good move tonksy my rods cost £330 from TSR what is a pretty good price its suggested
to get rifle drilled really but people have been using no drilled for years so how many
people suffer with small end knock i dont know... i geuss i,ll find out myself :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

TT SMITHY said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, rods, clutch, manifold and probably a few other bits and pieces whilst I'm at it. Big job cracking out I think.
> ...


MattB suffered small end knock because his rods was not drilled,he is having his new rods drilled


----------



## Matzu (Feb 1, 2012)

Guys, give your opinions!

I'm getting my K04 hybrid installed on next weekend, should I order V3 Relentless manifold and fit it same time with hybrid? I'm kinda suspicious how long that mani will last, even when I do have that support bracket for turbo. I'm not keen on removing head every now and then :/

It's just so tempting, having tubular mani and hybrid same time... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Matzu said:


> Guys, give your opinions!
> 
> I'm getting my K04 hybrid installed on next weekend, should I order V3 Relentless manifold and fit it same time with hybrid? I'm kinda suspicious how long that mani will last, even when I do have that support bracket for turbo. I'm not keen on removing head every now and then :/
> 
> It's just so tempting, having tubular mani and hybrid same time... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 this could be an option if you quick http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-8t-audi-s3- ... 6rk%3D4%26

if you want the most out of your hybrid you got to go for a higher flowing manifold
if you go for a jbs its probably worth getting the collector ported


----------



## Matzu (Feb 1, 2012)

TT SMITHY said:


> Matzu said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, give your opinions!
> ...


Nice find smithy!

After reading all those posts about JBS "high" flow manifold Im not going to buy it, I could port my oem manifold also, guess it would do the trick too? And save me that 320...


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

From reading the spec the new V3 manifold is a much better product than the originals or the Mk2 I think if you fitting a Hyrid its worth a punt to get the best out of the mod, I'm not convinced on the cast ones. A TSR mani would be the RR choice but its £500 more .


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Matzu said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > Matzu said:
> ...


Porting a stock manifold has been done i dont think it gave any gains as such
the jbs has larger runners its just the collector what would need porting

spec of the v3 has supposed to be improved but time will tell if there are
any issues ? good price manifold but you would lose that in labour if
you had to replace it for whatever reason its still early days so will be
interesting how it holds up


----------



## Matzu (Feb 1, 2012)

Gosh, Im taking the risk and ordering V3... I'll leave my oem for backup. In Sam's opinion you can fit V3 without removing head as it has much more space around bolts. I also managed to install ATP cast manifold with head on with using modified bent spanners, guess same trick works for this too. Will let you guys know how it went when I get to install it.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

The v3 manifolds have started to arrive thigs are looking up


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Ooh! Shiny! Is niiiice!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Mmm, pretty


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Ok somebody fit one and give us all feedback please!


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Sickboy said:


> Ok somebody fit one and give us all feedback please!


+1

I want one but so put off from the issues people have had! :?


----------



## Matzu (Feb 1, 2012)

Gosh guys. I received mine today. here are some pics --> http://WWW.koukku.otukset.fi/kuvat/TT/Relentless/ Hopefully i get to fit those on next weekend.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Matzu said:


> Gosh guys. I received mine today. here are some pics --> http://WWW.koukku.otukset.fi/kuvat/TT/Relentless/ Hopefully i get to fit those on next weekend.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Already seen the photos on he relentless site good first impressions?


----------



## Matzu (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes. Very satisfied.... Gonna be an ass to install i guess. Im gonna keep head on. Thinking of installing first turbo to manifold, then manifold to head. Flange for head has atleast 10mm holes, so it will definately fit. It also looks like its been machined also so its straight.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sambryant (Jun 5, 2012)

the v3 manifold is built to last, cant be made any stronger


----------



## dubberdean (Dec 22, 2011)

Paid for my V3, just waiting on delivery. Currently looking at hybrid turbos.

Now what's all this about rods? Is it a recommendation or vital? Didn't think even with a hybrid we'd be pushing the boundaries of needing new rods?


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

dubberdean said:


> Paid for my V3, just waiting on delivery. Currently looking at hybrid turbos.
> 
> Now what's all this about rods? Is it a recommendation or vital? Didn't think even with a hybrid we'd be pushing the boundaries of needing new rods?


If you are taking the head off to fit the manifold youve already done about half the job of changing the rods, if you can afford to do it I'd go for it it's good insurance for a bomb proof engine in the future


----------



## dubberdean (Dec 22, 2011)

Guess at £500 I can afford it, but would rather spend the £500 on other things if its excessive on a BAM engine.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

dubberdean said:


> Guess at £500 I can afford it, but would rather spend the £500 on other things if its excessive on a BAM engine.


I can understand that  I can think of a few thing I could spend £500 on too.


----------



## FinTTq (Sep 23, 2010)

dubberdean said:


> Paid for my V3, just waiting on delivery. Currently looking at hybrid turbos.
> 
> Now what's all this about rods? Is it a recommendation or vital? Didn't think even with a hybrid we'd be pushing the boundaries of needing new rods?


I'm looking in to this as well. Have a k04 hybrid now and looking at maybe getting the Relentless manifold. Does anyone know good rods and place where to get them?


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

FinTTq said:


> dubberdean said:
> 
> 
> > Paid for my V3, just waiting on delivery. Currently looking at hybrid turbos.
> ...


Check out the Relentless FB page there is all you need know there


----------



## Matzu (Feb 1, 2012)

Old junk are out atm. Broken turbo and manifold... tomorrow is start for installing relentless and hybrid... Some work is needed to make this work, nothing special tho. I will hopefully get car back on road tomorrow so i can perhaps write that review and post some pics from install if you guys want it...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes photos would be good Matzu. What turbo are you fitting


----------



## Matzu (Feb 1, 2012)

FinTTq said:


> dubberdean said:
> 
> 
> > Paid for my V3, just waiting on delivery. Currently looking at hybrid turbos.
> ...


Finnttq, you can get decent h-profile rods from us parts (finnish shop, WWW.usparts.fi) under 400e, no point ordering those from anywhere else imho. And those rods will handle all the power you are going to have 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Matzu said:


> FinTTq said:
> 
> 
> > dubberdean said:
> ...


Good point if you can get them localy at a good price

How did fitting the V3 go Matzu? any problems?


----------



## Matzu (Feb 1, 2012)

Few... I'll do some review/install info when i get car done. There are some info about install in relentless fbook site.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Matzu said:


> Few... I'll do some review/install info when i get car done. There are some info about install in relentless fbook site.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


I have been looking at the FB site there are some interesting comments, it's not a simple mod but I think the gains will be worth while.


----------



## Matzu (Feb 1, 2012)

Im Matti R whos doing that install on the way thing in fbook. This mod is doable without removing head, but doing so makes it much easier. Hopefully i get the Job done by tomorrow. Theres few places which are real pita to do when you have head on, and then there is this turbo support bracket which needs some modification to make it fit. I really hope i dont have to remove this manifold anytime soon when car is ready 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Ah that explains a lot  I'm well impressed with your efforts. its got to be the way to go with a hybrid


----------



## Matzu (Feb 1, 2012)

Job done! Ima hyppy man again. You can really tell difference with broken turbo and new hybrid with tubular manifold 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Matzu said:


> Job done! Ima hyppy man again. You can really tell difference with broken turbo and new hybrid with tubular manifold
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


I bet you can  did it work straight out of the box or do you have plans to get it mapped?


----------



## Matzu (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm getting this remapped on september, have 550 Bosch injectors waiting for it. This also works pretty good atm. will log some stuff with vag-com later to see some gains.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

how did you get on removing the nuts off the old manifold matti? did you use a bent spanner?


----------



## Matzu (Feb 1, 2012)

You mean oem manifold? I used air pressure tools. Those old nuts are easily removed from top or bottom. I'll post some install pics soon.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matzu (Feb 1, 2012)

http://koukku.otukset.fi/kuvat/TT/Manifold+install/ There's some pics from install. Feel free to ask questions...


----------



## dubberdean (Dec 22, 2011)

Were you 550 injectors a recommendation or an essential?


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

dubberdean said:


> Were you 550 injectors a recommendation or an essential?


You will start to max out the standard injectors when your mods get you in the 280 to 290 BHP range. so pretty much essential unless you want to look at upping the FPR which can bring problems of its own


----------



## Matzu (Feb 1, 2012)

Depends from you. You are propably going to max out stock injectors with this and hybrid. Works without bigger injectors and will work even better with bigger injectors and proper tune.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matzu (Feb 1, 2012)

Got car all done up on last wednesday, today was first day i really slammed my TT, took some logs and had some sporty driving everyone loves. Now I have exhaust leak which, apparently sounds like its coming from manifold.... big cry. Trying to get this solved tomorrow to be sure What leaks. If its manifold, oem goes straight back and Relentless gets their piece back.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

That's not so good  it thought we ger going to hear good things about this mod


----------



## Matzu (Feb 1, 2012)

Well hopefully i get this problem solved tomorrow... Atleast where it leaks.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Fingers crossed


----------



## Matzu (Feb 1, 2012)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/83202770/Puhe%20003.3ga

You can use atleast VLC to listen those. That's from almost cold start


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Matzu said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/83202770/Puhe%20003.3ga
> 
> You can use atleast VLC to listen those. That's from almost cold start


Oh dear sounds bad, hope it's easily sorted mate


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

As bolts are hard to get at you might find that one hasn't tightened fully and with use the gasket has blown :?

With a bit of luck re-tightening the bolts might seal up the leak otherwise it's off again for new gasket


----------



## &lt;tuffty/&gt; (Sep 20, 2011)

TT SMITHY said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, rods, clutch, manifold and probably a few other bits and pieces whilst I'm at it. Big job cracking out I think.
> ...


Tbh mate I would have gone rifle drilled from the get go... I fitted non drilled rods when I first did my BT conversion and it wasn't long before it started getting a knock... I don't do loads of miles and don't drive like I stole it which 'could' have made things worse...

I ended up replacing them in the end for rifle drilled brute rods (had IE rods initially) and when I did the work I found the pins to be ruined...









I ended up fitting some pistons from a low mileage Ibiza Cupra (added bonus of a little more compression ratio) and new rings as mine had worn badly (this was from a problem with the EGT probe when I first did the conversion)









I would also consider changing the rings tbh and giving the bores a light hone... I have done a few rod swaps now and while the engines would no doubt carry on for some time as they were the swaps were generally due to either having a BT conversion or hybrid turbo of some kind so its good to refresh the internals a bit...

Almost all the engines I have seen with non drilled rods fitted have developed a small end rattle of some sort... mine was quite bad but others less so... its also advised to check the small end/pin clearance too as some are quite tight... IE now advise this on the instructions they send out...

I can imagine non drilled rods being less problematic on engines built with new pistons (JE's with tool steel pins for example) and the pin wear could be a combo of lack of oil and general wear of the engine but the squirters don't kick in until oil pressure gets to a certain point so you could end up with no lubrication on idle and if you use the car as a daily rather than flat out round a track then its going to accelerate the wear...

<tuffty/>


----------



## &lt;tuffty/&gt; (Sep 20, 2011)

I have seen the V3 manifold in the flesh... on the face of it (and having seen all the previous incarnations) it looks the best yet... they have cut down the number of welds by adding bends in the runners where its normally cut and shut... the tubing looks thicker and the manifold has much more weight to it... they have used filler rods in the welds (with from what I have seen penetration) and have welded a few braces around the collector...

Someone on Audi Sport has reported that his V2 has cracked after a couple of weeks and he did say it was reinforced (some people have been re-welding around the collector to try and strengthen them up) but as yet he has not removed it so no idea whats actually cracked yet...

Will it last any longer? only time will tell... there is still a question over consistency of manufacture imo but on the face of it it looks much better than the V2 and it doesn't look any more tricky to fit than previous ones lol...

They do seem to be able to make the power though...

<tuffty/>


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

<tuffty/> said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > tonksy26 said:
> ...


Massive +1 here. The entire reason my car is being rebuilt as 2L right now (every cloud and all that) is non-drilled rods. Your audi standard rods have about a 4mm hole all the way through them you know. 
Total agreement with tufty here and bitter experience to tell you its not worth saving a few bob on non-drilled rods.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Funny you should show up here Tuffty - I was just reading through your build yesterday.

Nice to have some new faces and obsessive compulsives onboard


----------



## Matzu (Feb 1, 2012)

Grahamstt said:


> As bolts are hard to get at you might find that one hasn't tightened fully and with use the gasket has blown :?
> 
> With a bit of luck re-tightening the bolts might seal up the leak otherwise it's off again for new gasket


Wish this would be the case, but I doubt it  This time im dropping car for inspection at local car specialist, trying to avoid doing it myself 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## &lt;tuffty/&gt; (Sep 20, 2011)

E3 YOB said:


> Funny you should show up here Tuffty - I was just reading through your build yesterday.
> 
> Nice to have some new faces and obsessive compulsives onboard


LOL... OCD is the future :wink:

<tuffty/>


----------



## amar06fbr (Sep 3, 2012)

E3 YOB said:


> Funny you should show up here Tuffty - I was just reading through your build yesterday.
> 
> Nice to have some new faces and obsessive compulsives onboard


Hi E3YOB, do you still have a BAM head for sale?

A.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

amar06fbr said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> > Funny you should show up here Tuffty - I was just reading through your build yesterday.
> ...


Yeah sure - drop me a mail at frakay100 (at) hotmail . (com) if you cannot message yet on the site. Can't remember what price I listed it for so drop me an offer.

thanks

frase


----------



## &lt;tuffty/&gt; (Sep 20, 2011)

Further to the info on the V2 'cracking' on an ASN members car it should be mentioned that its possible the guy used the supplied gaskets... I would suggest anyone planning on fitting a relentless/xs power manifold and/or downpipe that they use OE gaskets... the supplied ones are absolute rubbish... I currently suspect this to be the reason for this V2 to be 'leaking' rather than actually cracked...

Will let you know if this is the case

<tuffty/>


----------



## Matzu (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine is V3 . I admit, i was stupid when i used that crappy gasket there. On next thursday Im gonna remove turbo and inspect Whats happened.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matzu (Feb 1, 2012)

Gasket changed, everything works again  I highly suggest NOT to use supplied gaskets.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Matzu said:


> Gasket changed, everything works again  I highly suggest NOT to use supplied gaskets.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Well that's good news at least isn't the manifold


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

anyone else got one? would like to see it run on the rolling road day vs my HR one ??


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> anyone else got one? would like to see it run on the rolling road day vs my HR one ??


someone else has one whos coming, not sure when hes getting it fitted though


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Hope it's on i'm very curious... i'm waiting though if there is a bigger increase over mine (which i'm sure there is) but it can last i may get one.. gonna give it 12-18months though and see how good it is... at the moment mine seems bomb proof, and don't think it will ever have a issue... just want to be sure the relentless one is going to stand the test of time... and if it does give more over the HR... (think it's more about the restriction on the turno housing now that the manifold... we shall see..)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

What increases did you see Tony ?

Bill seemed to imply there are plenty of issues with your manifold ?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Hope it's on i'm very curious... i'm waiting though if there is a bigger increase over mine (which i'm sure there is) but it can last i may get one.. gonna give it 12-18months though and see how good it is... at the moment mine seems bomb proof, and don't think it will ever have a issue... just want to be sure the relentless one is going to stand the test of time... and if it does give more over the HR... (think it's more about the restriction on the turno housing now that the manifold... we shall see..)


Hey Tony
I reckon its a bit early to say the manifold seems bomb proof. There are loads of guys running the mani that I have (cast) and I still managed to crack one all the way around the collector. Fingers crossed for you bud


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jamman said:


> What increases did you see Tony ?
> 
> Bill seemed to imply there are plenty of issues with your manifold ?


Only issue seems to be related to Hybrids.. they seem to devlop a misfire on Cylinder 2... Mines been logged and no missfire occouring, may be due to the meth that i'm not getting a misfire.. or maybe the HR is different to the JBS, (although looks the same to me)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > What increases did you see Tony ?
> ...


 8) Good news


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

So if peeps change there manifold what power gain ish are we looking at :?


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> So if peeps change there manifold what power gain ish are we looking at :?


The TSR manifold gained about 20 on a hybrid running on the stock manifold they went from 302 to 322. The Relentless looks quite similar. But no idea what the gain will be to be running a stock K04 I suspect it wil depend a lot on what other mods you have done and it will need mapping to get the best out of it


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

If ya at awesome on the 28th you'll see Syd. ;-) having a pre roll before the north vs south.


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> or maybe the HR is different to the JBS, (although looks the same to me)


It is the same....

Collector and runners #1,#2 sharing is not ideal.... and in several instances causes misfires such is the apparent backpressure... which cannot be acceptable for efficient balanced exhaust flow.


----------

